# A Small Beginnings Story Hour Contest - Win Free Stuff!



## Enkhidu (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi all!

Just wanted to let you know that over at the Small Beginnings Story Hour we're giving away a set of dice to the person who comes up with the best "Who would play which character if this SH was made into a movie" list.

I posted a thread in the General forum advertising this contest and won't be doing so again, but wanted to make sure that all the regulars in the SH form got a second shot at knowing it was available.

More info on the contest is listed in the SH thread: Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 13, 2003)

The first of three BUMPS to make sure everyone gets a chance to see the contest.


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 13, 2003)

Damn, that's clever.  You in marketing?


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 13, 2003)

Nope - wasn't even my idea. In fact, it came from something D'Shai said that I ran with (it happens when we post sometimes - you should see the malarkey we come up with to intro each post).

Anyway - when should we expect to see your entry, LB?


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 13, 2003)

LOL I'm so far behind in all the SH's that I've been reading...


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 14, 2003)

BUMP 2: Electric Boogaloo

Only one more BUMP - get your entry in!


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 19, 2003)

The aformentioned final BUMP before we close the contest on Feb 27.


----------

